# Veterans Day



## chic (Nov 11, 2017)

Thank you for your service.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveA (Nov 14, 2017)

Funny what age will do for the mind (and memory).  I'm a vet from the early 50's but at 84, still think of Nov. 11th as Armistice Day.  "11th hour of the 11th day, of the 11th month".  Too late for my mind to shift gears I suppose.

Maybe it's ingrained a bit as my dad and his brother were in France with the AEF, back in 1917 - 19.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 14, 2017)

DaveA said:


> Funny what age will do for the mind (and memory).  I'm a vet from the early 50's but at 84, still think of Nov. 11th as Armistice Day.  "11th hour of the 11th day, of the 11th month".  Too late for my mind to shift gears I suppose.
> 
> Maybe it's ingrained a bit as my dad and his brother were in France with the AEF, back in 1917 - 19.



In our town. Most everything stopped at 11:00 and the firehouse sirens blew.


----------



## IKE (Nov 22, 2017)




----------

